# Toothache!!!



## PhoebeC (Sep 10, 2010)

God it hurts, so so bad. I could cry.

I know i have need to go the dentist about it for ages, i am a fool for not. I have half a tooth left, its been that way forages, i knew there would be a time when id need to get it sorted, its just so expensive. The past few days it keeps hurting.

I dont have a dentist to i tryed to phone the emergancy place to get an appointment but it just rang and rang.

I am off next week so hopefully ill be able to go at some point and i pry they can do something, Can they do anything during preganacy?
I hope so i cant cope with this for the next 5 months.
 i dont know how i will sleep tonight.

I have taken some paracetimol but its not helping.

Anyone got any ideas to help?

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2010)

Aw Phoebe, teeth can be so unforgiving! I broke my tooth in half about three days before diagnosis then got so ill and worried more about that while I was in hospital getting the diabetes under control! Keep trying the emergency number - not sure if NHS might be able to give you more options to try. I think you can take ibuprofen at the same time as paracetamol which may help but please check the leaflets or with someone that it's OK to take whilst pregnant. Hope it abates a little till you can get it treated - isn't it free to pregnant ladies?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Aw Phoebe, teeth can be so unforgiving! I broke my tooth in half about three days before diagnosis then got so ill and worried more about that while I was in hospital getting the diabetes under control! Keep trying the emergency number - not sure if NHS might be able to give you more options to try. I think you can take ibuprofen at the same time as paracetamol which may help but please check the leaflets or with someone that it's OK to take whilst pregnant. Hope it abates a little till you can get it treated - isn't it free to pregnant ladies?



Yes its free now but there is things they cant give you for pain or do. I read online that they have to give you painkillers if they cant take the tooth out and leave it till after you have given birth 

Least im off work next week, so i have the time to get it sorted.

I hate moaning about pain these days, mum always says ill never handle childbirth, Toothache is really bad though, Makes your whole head hurt and you cant think of anything else.

xx


----------



## chezpez (Sep 10, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Yes its free now but there is things they cant give you for pain or do. I read online that they have to give you painkillers if they cant take the tooth out and leave it till after you have given birth
> 
> Least im off work next week, so i have the time to get it sorted.
> 
> ...


Hi there - being a Dental Nurse i can give you some advise, unfortunately being pregnant does make things a littler difficult for dentists.. i.e cant take xray for accurate diagnosis, and cant use amalgam ( silver filling) on you. If your having really bad constant pain and its been broken for a while it sounds like the decay has possibly involved the nerve of the tooth, the short term solution would be either antibiotics to settle symptoms but its not a cure,but you dont want too many ab's whilst pregnant. Or numb the tooth and get a sedative dressing inside the tooth to calm it down, then have further treatment after baby is born.. also you can have tooth out under local whilst pregnant is an other option, i hope you can find a dentist soon.. it would be free under NHS too. i hope this helps - good luck xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 11, 2010)

My teeth are in a hideous state and before I found out I am pregnant, my dentist referred me to a specialist where I was going to get charged ?445 for all the work I need doing.



Ummmm....... no??? But I do need to let my dentist know I am pregnant.....


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 12, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> My teeth are in a hideous state and before I found out I am pregnant, my dentist referred me to a specialist where I was going to get charged ?445 for all the work I need doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....... no??? But I do need to let my dentist know I am pregnant.....



Thanks Chepez really helped answer some questions.

Luara Yes you need to let them know, it will be free but like chezpez some thinbgs they cant do.

I cant wait for monday, ill be up and ready to leave at 9 when i start calling them , i have been up all night with it. Made an ice pack out of two fabs which helped, but the paracetimol seem to be doing nothing. Finnally came ot bed 5am slept till 9 got up nto have breakfast (joys of being a diabetic ruining a good sleep for a meal) just woke up and now my back hurts because i was on the sofa all night unable to get comforalbe.

God im such a wimp, labour is gonna be hard.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> ...God im such a wimp, labour is gonna be hard.



I do hope they can give you some relief from the pain Phoebe. Let me tell you, you are not a wimp! OK, I may never have to give birth, but I have had bad toothache and I would say that the level of pain was similar to the occasions when I broke my arm and my leg! 

Hope you can get a better night's sleep tonight


----------



## chezpez (Sep 12, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Thanks Chepez really helped answer some questions.
> 
> Luara Yes you need to let them know, it will be free but like chezpez some thinbgs they cant do.
> 
> ...



Your not a wimp at all - they say severe toothache is on the same par as labour, so dont be so hard on yourself toothache is awful! the only other thing you could try as well as the ice pack is put a blob of toothpaste on it, it may help a bit with the fluoride! dont put anything hot on your face like a water bottle as if you have an infection the bugs will multiple fast and cause a facial swelling.. hope you get some more sleep xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 13, 2010)

Last night was bad too but i phoned my team at the hospital and diabtic person bev has been so helpful, got me an appointment at 3.20 at a local dentist, and they will be my new dentist to. 

Fingers crossed it all goes ok


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had three teeth, two wisdom that were in a similar state, the teeth had slowly broken away leaving just the root.......the breaking away was not sore so I left them, the gum seemed to grow over and everything was fine....

Oh how I was wrong, the pain cant be described as tooth ache as its not the tooth thats sore, it was my whole face.........seething stabbing pains then constant ache till the next stab comes........

It was my own fault for not going to the dentist for so long, I was brought to my knees screaming like a little girl, my dog has been permanately scarred from the experience.....

Anyway, my advice is get it ripped right out.....the tiniest possibility of the pain returning was just not good enough for me, the whole tooth was gone anyway.......

The best over the counter drug you can get is cocodomol, but if you think the pain i am describing is similar then there really is nothing you can do apart from getting jagged up from the dentist.......

I hope my horror story helped, dont wait, extraction............


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I had three teeth, two wisdom that were in a similar state, the teeth had slowly broken away leaving just the root.......the breaking away was not sore so I left them, the gum seemed to grow over and everything was fine....
> 
> Oh how I was wrong, the pain cant be described as tooth ache as its not the tooth thats sore, it was my whole face.........seething stabbing pains then constant ache till the next stab comes........
> 
> ...



Scary!!! i cant have it out because im pregnant, he has coated it in something and built a temp tooth for now, the pain has gone. Back next week for a polsih, Might be bale to give me a filling but its half a tooth so maybe not.

Im just glad the pain has stopped for now and i can sleep  xxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thats is basically all that matters at the time I know, was my description similar to your pain..........

And why does preggers mesn you cant get an extraction......the anaesthetic?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Thats is basically all that matters at the time I know, was my description similar to your pain..........
> 
> And why does preggers mesn you cant get an extraction......the anaesthetic?



I wasnt screamig, but not far off i was crying haha. and rolling around on the bed 

Yes no anaesthetc, so might ot even be able to have a filling for now, might have till wait till baby is out, only got to wait till Feb haha and as long as it doesnt hurt again ill be ok.

xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Phoebe, 

Sounds like a nightmare!!   Hope the toothache goes until they are able to do whatever they need to do - don't know about you but i felt so much more sensitive whilst pregnant, typical!!  Fingers crossed it calms down now...! 

Twitchy x


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a filling and a jab in the mouth when i was about 5 months pregnant as half my tooth fell away whilst on holiday. It didn't hurt though i must add but need filling never-the-less. I told the dentist too I was pregnant (as i didn't look particularly pregnant incase you are wondering). I had the black filling too which i note someone said you can't have 

Hope alls getting better though?

Bernie x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2010)

It is ok for now , touch wood it stays ok till i have baby and they can sort it


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 20, 2010)

Try dabbing the tooth/gum with clove oil, ground cloves or chewing a whole clove. The tates may not be pleasant but I find its usually effective for killing pain

Richard


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 20, 2010)

Another one is, if you've got toothache from a cavity, soak a piece of cotton wool in whisky or brandy, and push into the cavity...  As a lot of the pain is caused by exposed nerves ends, so the alcohol deadens and the cotton wool protects  so they say...

Also a warm flannel or hot water bottle held against the face does really help as well...


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 24, 2010)

Been to the dentist yesterday.

He could numb my mouth so i have a filling yey!!!

Also had a scale and polish, teeth very clean, look whiter 

I felt like the elephant man all day with the numbness but worht it as its all fixed 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Been to the dentist yesterday.
> 
> He could numb my mouth so i have a filling yey!!!
> 
> ...



Ah! Excellent Phoebe! So pleased you got it sorted and didn't have to wait until after baby arrived!


----------

